# Halloween Night Vampire Counts, a Unique work in progress!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well as a conversion project i have picked up some vampire count stuff and will be working on making a halloween themed vampire count army, i will update this thread when ever i get something new finished for now here is the first unit i work on!

Graveguard: These are made out of kit bashing empire great swords with some spare bitz off the actual grave guard spur! They will have pumpkins on there base's once i get some but here are the models for now!


























Headless Horseman:Is Being made from the mounted Count Manfred Von Carstein model. (One of my vampires, pumpkin still needed)


























Dracula (Vampire lord from 1990): Standard dracula look\paint job he will be priceless funny.

Tree Spirits(Ghouls):Basicly evily painted and posed dryads that will be used as my armys ghouls.

Great Pumpkin Cart (CorpseCart):Well i changed my idea on this im going to have it loaded with Pumpkins and hopefully a Pumpkin Man riding it to count as a Necromancer 


















Zombies:They will be holding candy and trick or treating 

Blood Knights: These are the gamezone vampire knights.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Is there gonna be a lot of pumpkins? What other characters are you planning?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Is there gonna be a lot of pumpkins? What other characters are you planning?


theres a post i made about the army idea in the fluff area, but ill put them in here to.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated, Still need to do the base's and get rid of some mold lines on these guys but there coming along!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, you need to get to work on this since you got me excited about it with your pumpkin post. I love themed armies but so many people start them and then they just drop off. I hope to see this one completed.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> Yes, you need to get to work on this since you got me excited about it with your pumpkin post. I love themed armies but so many people start them and then they just drop off. I hope to see this one completed.


Oh you will i have ALL the models for it, i just need Pumpkins and skulls to get more of the army finished. Also im trying to decide if i should use bats on my cart as well.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I will be watching this one, I have seen Haloween themed armies and mostly they have been far too reserved, however I get the feeling that you will ham it up properly


----------

